# Simplifying devfs ruleset



## josh4trunks (Oct 5, 2014)

*SPECS*
10.0-RELEASE-p7 amd64
root on ZFS

*GOAL*
Pass the zvol '/dev/zvol/zroot/webserver-files/db/innodb' into a jail for use by mysql. Mysql uses the raw device for innodb data.

*CURRENT SOLUTION*

```
[devfsrules_mysql=5]
add include $devfsrules_hide_all
add include $devfsrules_unhide_basic
add include $devfsrules_unhide_login
add path 'zvol' unhide
add path 'zvol/zroot' unhide
add path 'zvol/zroot/webserver-files' unhide
add path 'zvol/zroot/webserver-files/db' unhide
add path 'zvol/zroot/webserver-files/db/innodb' mode 0660 group 88 unhide
```

*PROBLEM*
From reading https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=122838, it should be possible to just use..

```
[devfsrules_mysql=5]
add include $devfsrules_hide_all
add include $devfsrules_unhide_basic
add include $devfsrules_unhide_login
add path 'zvol/zroot/webserver-files/db/innodb' mode 0660 group 88 unhide
```
but it doesn't seem to work for me.

*QUESTION*
Anyone have an idea what I am doing wrong? Thanks


----------

